
The best open source tools for automating your crypto trading strategies - lucasthewalter
https://www.cryptotrader.tax/trading/the-best-open-source-free-crypto-trading-bots/
======
AndrewOMartin
Should I ever get involved with automated trading, I don't want to use any
software aimed at "beginners".

Anyway, this article is a trash "pros and cons" listicle for three arbitrary
systems.

------
Ftuuky
How good is Gekko for an amateur like me? Should I spend some money playing
around with it?

~~~
ironarm
It's a fun tool to play around with. Install, download data and then run
backtests on it. I haven't found much more use for it otherwise.

